# River meets the river



## River123 (Jul 12, 2015)

I took River on a 5 mile river trip in the canoe. We had 12 people and 2 dogs going on the canoe/camping trip. He did amazing. He's 15 weeks old. He slept half the time. We had his life jacket on the whole time. He didn't seem to mind it, but the water was to cold for him. After he figured out he was safe going down the small but rocky Rapids he sat on my lap and watched us go down them. We took him camping too. The camp site is about 3 and a half hours from my house. I was surprised he did so good. Does anybody else take there dogs camping or canoeing?


----------



## Cooperpooperscooper (Jan 25, 2015)

We take Cooper camping. We have not gone backpacking with him yet. Thats the next adventure. Cooper loves camping. Cooper also loves water, so if there is a creek or a river, he is super happy. Cooper is a year old.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

We just got back from a 2 week camping trip - part of it was canoe tripping, the other part was car camping. Our boy was in heaven! He swam, hiked over 40 km, but I think his most favourite thing was sleeping with us (normally he is on his dog bed beside our bed). He didn't even want to get out of bed in the morning, the dog that is normally up with the birds!

Our new gear addition for car camping this year was the "camp couch" which to my amazement, my husband found and recommended. Aspen approves - laying on the cold hard ground = Vizsla abuse.


----------

